# : New Holland Small Tractor Questions.



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

What's your opinion of the New Holland garden tractors and their lawn tractors?
Got a chance to buy one for $4500.
It's a LS 19 I think.
What do you think of the price?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

New Holland equipment is about as good as any out there. Perhaps better than some.

I have no idea of what a LS 19 is worth. For that matter, if any such animal even exist. Judging from your “It's a LS 19 I think” remark I have to wonder if you do.

First and foremost will this tractor meet your needs? No tractor is worth anything to a prospective buyer unless this basic question can be answered in the affirmative. Once that hurdle is crossed, keep in mind, the price of anything is determined by what a buyer is willing to pay and what a seller is willing to take. Suitability and agreeable price is something you will have to determine for yourself. 

Here are some of the questions I’d want answers for before I made up my mind as to whether or not the tractor is worth the asking price:
Is this a new or used tractor?
How old is the tractor? What year was it produced?
Is it being purchased from a dealer? Any warranty?
What is the general condition of the tractor? I’d want pictures, if I could not see it person.
Has the tractor been modified in any way?
What HP? Is the engine the proper one for the tractor? 
Any signs of the frame not being straight?
Does the belts show any signs of wear or weather cracking?
How much wear on the tires?
Do they seem properly inflated?
Any fluid leaks?
Or all the fluids at the correct level?
Do any of the fluids appear milky? Or have a burnt smell?
Does any of the wiring appear to have been replaced?
Any battery acid damage in or around the battery compartment? 
Does all the control levers move freely? 
How does it crank? I would want to crank it before the engine was warmed up. 
Once the tractor is running are all the gauges working and showing normal readings? 
Does engine smoke?
Does it have any rattles or knocks once it is running? 
Does it respond smoothly as the throttle is advanced?
Does steering wheel turn freely for lock to lock?
Is there any loose play in front end as this is done?
Does the transmission shift smoothly?
Any noises coming from the transmission when tractor is in motion?
Does the transmission operate smoothly in all ranges?
Will the brake bring the tractor to a smooth stop within a reasonable distance with tractor moving both forward and backward?
Does tractor have a lift?
Hydraulic? Electric? Manual?
Will the tractor come with all links and pins associated with the lift?
How much wear on the attach points?
Any equipment come with tractor?
Does the equipment appear to be in good shape?
Will I be able to convince my wife that I can not live and or function without this tractor? What will I have to give up besides the money if I spend $4500 +/- ?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *New Holland equipment is about as good as any out there. Perhaps better than some.
> 
> I have no idea of what a LS 19 is worth. For that matter, if any such animal even exist.
> ...


1*I talked to the dealer Sat eve. I didn't catch exactly what he said the letters in front of the 19 were.
I'll know for sure in a little while as I'm about to go look at it this morning.
2*Thanks for the check list . It covers a lot.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

When you find out what model you are considering, post a few of the specs. I’m sure The Inquiring Minds here at Tractor Forum will be sitting here idling until they are fed enough data to issue forth some enlightened opinions.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *When you find out what model you are considering, post a few of the specs. I’m sure The Inquiring Minds here at Tractor Forum will be sitting here idling until they are fed enough data to issue forth some enlightened opinions. *


Just got back from looking at it
.
When I get time Hope to post more about it all.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

UP DATE 

I went and looked at the Tractor this morning.
Turns out It's a 2004 MY 19 with a 52'' deck left over inventory with 0 hours priced at #4500 and still carries the full factory 2 year warranty.
When I got back home I called another dealer and they also have one just like it left over from the 2004 inventory and zero hours too / same warranty for $4650. This one was never stored out side.
I called a 3rd dealer and they can order me a new 2006 MY19 with the 52'' deck for $5900. 
What is your thoughts on these 3 offers?
Which one would you choose?


> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *What's your opinion of the New Holland garden tractors and their lawn tractors?
> Got a chance to buy one for $4500.
> It's a LS 19 I think.
> What do you think of the price? *


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Go here and answer in a way that convinces me that you are not playing games and my opinion on your price will be forth coming. Be mindful that I can read the date and time stamps this board puts on all in coming material.



> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *This doesn’t need so much elaboration, but I’d like to see some explaining.
> 
> 09-25-2006 12:27 PM
> ...


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *Go here and answer in a way that convinces me that you are not playing games and my opinion on your price will be forth coming. *** Be mindful that I can read the date and time stamps this board puts on all in coming material. *


Answer what?
I just don't understand what it is that you're asking me to do????? 
I'm just asking for help advice opinions feedback and assistance in selectinng and buying a tractor.but I'm not sure how it translates into playing games.

***What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

“Answer what?” No need for you to ask. You have answered, and as far as I concerned, confirmed that you are, indeed, playing games. 

I ask you for an explanation of some of your recent activity on this board and you counter with: 

“Answer what?” - You evade.

“I just don't understand what it is that you're asking me to do?????” You put on your I don’t understand act, and again, - you evade.

“I'm just asking for help advice opinions feedback and assistance in selectinng and buying a tractor.but I'm not sure how it translates into playing games.” You act innocent and try to play the victim, and again, - you evade. 

“***What does this have to do with anything?” Need I tell you what I think? A one eyed monkey could see it in a minute. The game you are playing is a thinly veiled attempt to discredit this board.

Why you would want to discredit this board, when it is just beginning to recover from a low point in its existence, is beyond me. Perhaps you have one of those sick minds that enjoys killing cats and being mean to little children.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey fellows I just spent an hour or so reading elsewhere, posts that are relevant to this discussion and it appears to me to be just a misinterpretation of writing style , nothing more!!

Always,
Dean


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Although I do wish that LB59 would put more detail into what he asks from us all , or what he finds out about a particular machine - especially this New Holland or Toro that he is looking at (specifications would help) I dont think he is doing anything malicious, and I think its a difference in styles as Dean suggests...

Lets give him a chance to collect his thoughts and maybe he can give some details in these posts...

Duc


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

LB59,

You announced yesterday on another forum that you bought a Cub cadet 2544 I think was the model.....so is this subject now dead? 

Please advise


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *1*Although I do wish that LB59 would put more detail into what he asks from us all
> ,2* or what he finds out about a particular machine - especially this New Holland or Toro that he is looking at (specifications would help) I dont think he is doing anything malicious, and I think its a difference in styles as Dean suggests...
> 3*Lets give him a chance to collect his thoughts and maybe he can give some details in these posts...
> Duc *


 1*It's kinda hard to give much detail about a tractor you know absolutely nothing about.
Ever stop to think that's why I ask the question so I could find out/learn more about it? I had to start some where ya know!
1*It's a New Holland built for NH by Toro.
I didn't have any Specs on it until I picked up a brochure at the dealer when I looked at it yesterday.

UP DATE 
I went and looked at the tractor.
Turns out It's a 2004 MY 19 with a 52'' deck left over inventory with 0 hours priced at #4500 and still carries the full factory 2 year warranty.
When I got back home I called another dealer and they also have one just like it left over from the 2004 inventory and zero hours too / same warranty for $4650. This one was never stored out side.
I called a 3rd dealer and they can order me a new 2006 MY19 with the 52'' deck for $5900. I also called a Toro Dealer and got their price on the same tractor with the Red paint and Toro label it was $6000.

3*Additional info :
19 HP Kohler Command 
2 Cyl.
Hydro
Manual Lift
Tilt Wheel	
Rear 23x10.5x12 turf tires.

In my estimation $4500 and $4650 beats $5900 and $6000.
Some may prefer the 4650 one that was stored inside all the time over the 4500 one for cosmetic reasons


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok, I’m going defer to you “misinterpretation of writing style” opinion holders and tie my dog back up. However, I got the say, my one eyed monkey is still pointing at an unresolved issue.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

You probably won't like hearing what I have to say; but remember who asked me to explain. 




> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga
> 
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


_ 
1*09-25-2006 12:27 PM Just got back from looking at it. When I get time Hope to post more about it all.

2*09-25-2006 06:00 PM I just looked at a MY 19 today for $4500 at dealer A. 
Called Dealer C and they Had the same model for $4650.
Talked to the dealer that I got my BX 23 from and they can order me a New MY 19 for $5900
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1*inrerperation: I didn't have time to post any more about it at the moment.
I thought this was a simple statement easily grasped by those with average or above intelligence. I never in my wildest dreams thought I would have to deal with someone's fantasies about it.

2*Here's how a normal mind would have analyzed this.
Since LB looked at / priced them at 3 different dealers obviously NH is still offering/selling them.
Therefore LB has answered the original posters question.
That's what you should have done instead of dreaming up something out of
nowhere from it to make unfounded outlandish false accusations about my motives / intentions._


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, OK!! Fellow posters you both have responded and we all are guility once-in-awhile o  

Let's move on shall we?? Yes we shall!! Asked and Answered!!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *1*It's kinda hard to give much detail about a tractor you know absolutely nothing about.
> Ever stop to think that's why I ask the question so I could find out/learn more about it? I had to start some where ya know!
> 1*It's a New Holland built for NH by Toro.
> ...


Thanks for the update - I now know a little more about the machine -thanks

I have a most important question to ask you- what about the Cub cadet you bought already? I would assume that would satisfy your garden tractor needs - rather than my guessing can you explain why it came down to a Cub?


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *LB59,
> 
> 1*You announced yesterday on another forum that you bought a Cub cadet 2544 I think was the model
> ...


 ....Correction it was a 2554

1*After looking at the NH Monday I went to the CC dealer and priced them out.
They had 2 left over 2005 2554s with 54'' decks.
The CC was 3500 vs 4500 for the NH.

Here was the break down between the two .
2004 NH MY 19 $4500 2 year new tractor warranty
52'' deck
19 HP
Turf tires
Tiller $2000
Front blade $725
Total $7250
---->>
2005 CC GT 2554 $3500 2 year new tractor warranty
54'' deck
23 HP
Ag.tires $100
Tiller $800
Front blade $650
Total $5050

I also bought a new ms180c 14'' STIHL chain saw and paid the sales tax on the saw and the tractor
.
The cost for all this was hundreds and hundreds of $$$ less than the $7250 for the NH before tax.
.....................
2*Any further feed back by owners or operators of the NH lawn and or garden tractors may benefit those who come along in the future contemplating buying or learning more about those NH tractors.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Congrats of your new machine !! You will find it to be a great garden tractor with lots of positive feedback in the Cub forms from all over....post more when you get a chance to use and evaluate...I noticed the price on the tiller for the Cub. Just a few things you should know about the tiller -besides being one of the best tillers on the market for garden tractors it has a reversable rotation lever. The tiller is hydolic and runs off a PTO pump attachment. The electric 3 pt hitch is also required. Typically the tiller is $1300-1400 and the hitch is $500 approx. Make sure you were quoted correctly.

Good luck


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *
> 1*Congrats of your new machine !!
> 2* You will find it to be a great garden tractor with lots of positive feedback in the Cub forms from all over....
> ...


1* Thanks
2*I sure Hope it turns out to be great. I was very reluctant to consider any thing built by MTD after the burning I got on the lemon MTD Wards power craft lawn tractor. Have to admit that experience made me really gun shy of MTD. It took a lot of information and assurance from some of the fellows on this and other boards to convince me to give MTD a second chance.
3*I plan on doing that.
4*The guy said the tiller normally would have sold for 1200 dollars. He got a lucky price break on it by being in the right place ay the right time.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Lots on happy Cub owners - Myself included

I look forward in seeing your "positive " posts in the Cub section
IN ALL FORUMS YOU POST IN -- LOL !!! :furious:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *
> 
> I look forward in seeing your "positive " posts in the Cub section
> *


I certainly hope so I''ve got money in one now.
LOL


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

May I ask or should I say interject a question>> Why are we talking GT's in the compact section? sounds as if the owner wants it to be looked at as a sub compact and it's a GT.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

>>>> >>>>
May I ask or should I say interject a question>> 
1*Why are we talking GT's in the compact section?
2*sounds as if the owner wants it to be looked at as a sub compact and it's a GT.
>>> >>>
1*Could it be because there is no New Holland board in the lawn and garden section?
2*Mae B U R hearing when U should B looking. All I see is the poster was only seeking information on A NEW HOLLAND Tractor.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

lb59 if it was a aNH tractor as u say then fine but I bet the toro section is where yoou shoukd have been tor your GT questions to be answered properly.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ernie _
> *lb59 if it was a aNH tractor as u say then fine but I bet the toro section  is where yoou should have been for your GT questions to be answered properly. *


 Might have worked had i known that Toro was the builder of the NH .


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

seems that maybe you needed to do a little more home work on the products as we had talked in the MTF not so long ago.


----------

